# connection problems - selected sites



## janet129wv (May 3, 2007)

I cannot log in to either the ebay or paypal home pages from my desktop. The laptop works fine so I changed the dt settings to match -- nothing. I running xp w/svc pk 2 on both computers. By googling, I found a workaround for ebal. I can't go to www.ebay.com but I can go to hub.ebay.com/buy and once there I can navigate anywhere except ebay. com or paypay

I haven't found a workaround for paypal yet. The error message says "Internet Explorer cannot display the web page."
What I've tried so far ***+

Removed Norton Anti-virus // downloaded & installed AVG -- no change
Registers both sites as trusted
Changed settings to accept cookies from both sites
Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox (my favorite) and Netscape (other favorite)

Any ideas???


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The symptom appears to be an secure site issue. Can you go to any secure site, like a banking site and connect to your account?


----------



## janet129wv (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for answering. I don't have trouble with other https:// plus I've set paypal as a trusted site


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check in your HOSTS file to see if there are entries for these sites.

\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS (no extension).

Post the contents of the HOSTS file here, it's a plain text file, open it with NOTEPAD.


----------



## janet129wv (May 3, 2007)

THIS IS IT


# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost


----------



## janet129wv (May 3, 2007)

In the etc. directory, I have 
1 -- HOSTS File (what I sent)
hosts - file
lmhosts - SAM file
networks
protocol
services

They are all dated 2004 or 2005


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, it's not a HOSTS issue.

Let's see a HijackThis log, perhaps we'll spot something there.


----------



## janet129wv (May 3, 2007)

hijack log attached --- thanks for you time!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have a worm, I'm going to toss you over the fence to our Security folks to get rid of the infection.

Please follow this HJT Log 5 Step Process to post a HijackThis log in the HijackThis Log Help forum here.


----------

